# Because He Said So



## FJB (Dec 23, 2021)

I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals. 


You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2021)

Background of Stolen Election Claims

1. Crybaby Losers unable to admit they lost
2. Morons who believe whatever Trump tells them to believe


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 23, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals.
> 
> 
> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


The difference being that after accusations of voting numbers not adding up and claims of eye witness reports, all those things were rechecked multiple times, and no credible proof that those claims ever had any validity has been found. If all the silly claims from the right had not been double checked, you might have something, but they have, and there is no reason to believe any of them. Your rants about Joe not bein competent are just as goofy as all the claims that Hillary was so sick till she would likely die soon. Just more right wing histrionics.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Background of Stolen Election Claims
> 
> 1. Crybaby Losers unable to admit they lost
> 2. Morons who believe whatever Trump tells them to believe



Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.

Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


----------



## FJB (Dec 23, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......







I know they all need ass wipers as well since they've got their heads so far up it. The majority of people has spoken and they even made songs about it like the one posted in my siggy.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 23, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


Still not clear on this. Did the Jew satellite lasers steal the election, or did they set California on fire, or did they do both?  --- You know multitasking.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


So…..which are you?

Crybaby Loser
Moron who believes Trumps lies


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 23, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals.
> 
> 
> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


People are still arguing if the moon landings actually happened.

With America's election, it's never going to be fully fool proof and error free because it's designed by humans and ran by humans. To say sufficient errors, or, on purpose errors were made to change the result, I doubt it. But all I've heard in your news is some worrying practices certain election officials were allegedly seen doing. So no harm looking into them.

As for Trump, he's an extreme determined guy, and he fought the result Trump style.

I think you guys need to move on, so do those about the moon landings (but I doubt it).


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 23, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up,



When I ask one of you why they believe it was a stolen election I get a lot of vague answers and talking points.   When I finally get someone to give me specifics details I am able to prove them wrong, it has happened multiple times on this forum with a few that would actually give specifics


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 23, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> People are still arguing if the moon landings actually happened.



And that the earth is flat.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Background of Stolen Election Claims
> 
> 1. Crybaby Losers unable to admit they lost
> 2. Morons who believe whatever Trump tells them to believe


4 states stop counting votes at the same time. Trumps loses PA after being 800,000 ahead overnight. Cardboard is put over windows in Detroit and Republican poll watchers ejected. Two semis of ballots cross state lines.

That is just part of the background. The election was stolen. It is more than obvious. If not from the shit pulled that night the shit pulled since then. No evidentiary hearings, censorship and intimidation.
No cooperation from election officials whatsoever. You couldn't look more guilty if you tried.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And that the earth is flat.


And some idiots argue Jan 6th was an insurrection. Retards everywhere, just goes to show where they spend their time because they have a shit existence.


----------



## FJB (Dec 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> And some idiots argue Jan 6th was an insurrection.





I used to think that until I learned the truth from mudwhistle. (Btw, technically speaking I actually _am _a retard.)


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Background of Stolen Election Claims
> 
> 1. Crybaby Losers unable to admit they lost
> 2. Morons who believe whatever Trump tells them to believe


Stop being so mean to Hillary.  She still thinks she won...in fact, here's her acceptance speech she just gave a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Stop being so mean to Hillary.  She still thinks she won...in fact, here's her acceptance speech she just gave a couple of weeks ago.


Hillary conceded the 2016 election on Election Night

Crybaby Loser Trump has still not conceded


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Hillary conceded the 2016 election on Election Night
> 
> Crybaby Loser Trump has still not conceded



And then turned around and said this:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html
		


So, when was she lying?  When she conceded or when she said he was illegimate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


You nailed it,thst is exactly where the trump haters thst hate America always put their head when you give them evidence this  election was the most massive vote fraud ever in the history of America,


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> And then turned around and said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do you agree that if Russia assisted Trump in his victory that he is illegitimate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> People are still arguing if the moon landings actually happened.
> 
> With America's election, it's never going to be fully fool proof and error free because it's designed by humans and ran by humans. To say sufficient errors, or, on purpose errors were made to change the result, I doubt it. But all I've heard in your news is some worrying practices certain election officials were allegedly seen doing. So no harm looking into them.
> 
> ...


I agree we need to move on from this stolen election.focus on what’s going on NOW.don’t be like the trump hating America haters who make thread after thread about trump dissing him long after he has been out of office,you keep making thread after thread of a stolen election,you just give them ammunition to use against you thst you are whining about the election still.

 Not to get into moon landings or anything,but that’s just one of SEVERAL major events in our history thst we’ll never know the truth about that until the day comes where our government is what our forefathers intended it to be where the government serves the people instead of us serving them as we have for decades and when  we overthrow the CIA controlled media and get HONEST news reporting from the msm media.I’m afraid that day will never come though as long as we have this corrupt two party system that needs to be abolished.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Hillary conceded the 2016 election on Election Night
> 
> Crybaby Loser Trump has still not conceded


Killary wasn't defrauded. You left that part out.


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> So do you agree that if Russia assisted Trump in his victory that he is illegitimate?


Nice deflection, but when was she lying?  When she conceded or when she called him illegitimate?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Nice deflection, but when was she lying?  When she conceded or when she called him illegitimate?


That is what Hillary was talking about, that Russia assisting Trumps campaign made his Presidency illegitimate. Russia DID help Trump

Trump refused to concede because of a fantasy stolen election lie with no facts behind it


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> That is what Hillary was talking about, that Russia assisting Trumps campaign made his Presidency illegitimate. Russia DID help Trump
> 
> Trump refused to concede because of a fantasy stolen election lie with no facts behind it


You just can't force  yourself to truthfully answer the question.  I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> You just can't force  yourself to truthfully answer the question.  I feel so sorry for you.


You just don’t like the answer

Go away Snowflake


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> You just don’t like the answer
> 
> Go away Snowflake


I don't see an answer...I see a deflection because you really hate having to admit that Hillary is a liar.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 31, 2021)

I notice that the OP chooses not to point out that Trump's Justice Department, Trump's DHS, Trump's Attorney General, Trump's Supreme Court, Trump-appointed judges, several Republican lawmakers, Republican state and local election officials, state Supreme Courts and Republican State Attorneys General all agree with most of the country.

Why is that?

You folks have been conned.  By a buffoon.  That's not our fault.  But we're having to deal with your misguided delusions and fevered fantasies, all aggressively propagated by people who have a vested professional interest in fooling you.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


All those false claims are keeping the lawsuits rolling…









						2 Georgia poll workers sue Giuliani, OAN over election conspiracy theories
					

Ruby Freeman and Shaye Moss, her daughter, worked as poll workers counting ballots at State Farm Arena in Fulton County, Ga., during the November 2020 election.




					www.politico.com
				












						Fox News loses bid to dismiss Dominion defamation lawsuit over election coverage
					

Dominion’s lawsuit, filed in March, accused Fox of trying to boost its TV ratings by amplifying false conspiracy theories that the company rigged the presidential election.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Analysis: Murdoch emails loom large in election lawsuits against Fox News
					

Did Rupert and Lachlan Murdoch influence Fox News’ coverage of claims about two voting technology companies — knowing that those claims were false?




					www.reuters.com
				












						Pro-Trump lawyer Sidney Powell, others fined by judge over Michigan election conspiracy lawsuit
					

Sidney Powell and her team of pro-Trump lawyers must pay $175,250 in legal fees for their conspiracy-laden lawsuit in Michigan.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 29, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.


Obviously, the reason that all states, including those with Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, and Republican attorneys general certified their election results after multiple recounts and audits, dozens of appeals court justices across America - Trump appointees included - rejected fake claims of fraud, and members of the Trump regime such as Barr and Krebs pronounced the election eminently sound, is because the Italian satellites that dropped the bogus bamboo ballots employed advanced stealth and mind control technology that even penetrated all but the most sophisticated tin foil toppers.

Meanwhile, the Cry Baby Loser is now tacitly admitting that he has been lying about the 2020 election result by officially recognizing that he was not elected the 46th POTUS, and is thereby_ not_ ineligible to be elected to a third term in '24.

Trump goons adjust:

*Trump Calls Himself 45th and 47th President*
*

*



*




*
"See! Since the Cry Baby Loser _LOST_ in _2020,_
he _can_ run again  in _2024_, so
_*NEVERMIND!"*_




​


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

FJB said:


> I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals.
> 
> 
> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


When did a documented vote count not work? 

Folks, this is an off the chart stupid thread. Holy cow!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Background of Stolen Election Claims
> 
> 1. Crybaby Losers unable to admit they lost
> 2. Morons who believe whatever Trump tells them to believe


1.Criminals won't admit they cheated.
2. Morions who believing people that have lied and been caught lying for six years. You are among those morons.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Obviously, the reason that all states, including those with Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, and Republican attorneys general certified their election results after multiple recounts and audits, dozens of appeals court justices across America - Trump appointees included - rejected fake claims of fraud, and members of the Trump regime such as Barr and Krebs pronounced the election eminently sound, is because the Italian satellites that dropped the bogus bamboo ballots employed advanced stealth and mind control technology that even penetrated all but the most sophisticated tin foil toppers.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Cry Baby Loser is now tacitly admitting that he has been lying about the 2020 election result by officially recognizing that he was not elected the 46th POTUS, and is thereby_ not_ ineligible to be elected to a third term in '24.
> 
> ...


One more fail from a piss poor shill. Keep them coming.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I agree we need to move on from this stolen election.focus on what’s going on NOW.don’t be like the trump hating America haters who make thread after thread about trump dissing him long after he has been out of office,you keep making thread after thread of a stolen election,you just give them ammunition to use against you thst you are whining about the election still.
> 
> Not to get into moon landings or anything,but that’s just one of SEVERAL major events in our history thst we’ll never know the truth about that until the day comes where our government is what our forefathers intended it to be where the government serves the people instead of us serving them as we have for decades and when  we overthrow the CIA controlled media and get HONEST news reporting from the msm media.I’m afraid that day will never come though as long as we have this corrupt two party system that needs to be abolished.


You are the troll who feeds the troll. Neither one of you are in possession of any election stealing. But, you are right, it's time to move on. With no evidence of election fraud, and 13 months later, there is still talk of election fraud, Idiocracy has consumed the cult party;


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I notice that the OP chooses not to point out that Trump's Justice Department, Trump's DHS, Trump's Attorney General, Trump's Supreme Court, Trump-appointed judges, several Republican lawmakers, Republican state and local election officials, state Supreme Courts and Republican State Attorneys General all agree with most of the country.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> You folks have been conned.  By a buffoon.  That's not our fault.  But we're having to deal with your misguided delusions and fevered fantasies, all aggressively propagated by people who have a vested professional interest in fooling you.


Most of the country think the election was stolen. You cannot prove that they do not, can you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are the troll who feeds the troll. Neither one of you are in possession of any election stealing. But, you are right, it's time to move on. With no evidence of election fraud, and 13 months later there is still talk of election fraud, Idiocrasy has consumed the cult party;


There is all kinds of evidence that would have been thouroughly investigated if our government was not corrupted and a child knows that. What is your problem?


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> Stop being so mean to Hillary.  She still thinks she won...in fact, here's her acceptance speech she just gave a couple of weeks ago.


What does this have to do with Trumps stolen election claims?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

That funny rating from Mac 1958 is just his way of admitting he cannot prove one thing he says. Nice to clear that up.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Most of the country think the election was stolen. You cannot prove that they do not, can you?


They can think whatever they want. Without proof, their thoughts are nothing more than fantasy. And that's all it will ever be.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> What does this have to do with Trumps stolen election claims?


It points out the obvious double standard. If you could not lie and bully you would not be here.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence that would have been thouroughly investigated if our government was not corrupted and a child knows that. What is your problem?


You have not provided any. And you won't. Please, enjoy the rest of your life on planet Lunacy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It points out the obvious double standard. If you could not lie and bully you would not be here.


It points to a deflection and a nonargument that had nothing to do with Rightwingers post.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> They can think whatever they want. Without proof, their thoughts are nothing more than fantasy. And that's all it will ever be.


There is enough proof for over half the country and you know it. Keep chirping shitbird.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> You have not provided any. And you won't. Please, enjoy the rest of your life on planet Lunacy.


*FACT 1:* OpenDataPA allowed anyone to download the Mail Ballot Request CSV database showing the life cycle of every mail-in/absentee ballot, which PA periodically updates.


*FACT 2:* There have been 4 known versions up this database so far. A Nov 6th Version, Nov 10th Version, Nov 16th Version, and Dec 16th Version. The changes between versions were never disclosed to the public.


> *Anomalies *_*and irregularities have been a found in all versions. The Nov 10th Version showed 23,305 ballots having a “Returned” date before their actual “Mailed” date. The Nov 16th Version change most of the ballots, leaving only 185 ballots with this anomaly. The December 16th version has only 181. *_





> _With each updated version, ballots are deleted. There were 9,763 fewer ballot entries between the Nov 10th Version and Nov 16th Version. 3,687 fewer ballot entries between the Nov 16th Version and the December 16th Version._





> _The Texas Lawsuit lays out many of the impossible anomalies from the Nov 10th Version._



*FACT 3: Access to the database was blocked on November 21st after viral videos drew public attention and then were unblocked on November 25th after Pennsylvania certified Vice President Joe Biden on November 24th.

FACT 4:* On December 3rd, HereIsTheEvidence released the HereIsTheEvidence Analyzer to enable anyone (including journalists) to verify/find anomalies in election data.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence that would have been thouroughly investigated if our government was not corrupted and a child knows that. What is your problem?


And children already investigated. Remember Cyber Ninjas?


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Killary wasn't defrauded. You left that part out.


Really? 1688 poll closings in minority areas in the south is preventing minorities from voting. So is purging over a million voters illegally from the voter roles. You can call it defraud if you want. I call it suppression.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It points out the obvious double standard. If you could not lie and bully you would not be here.


Poor baby. Are you being bullied?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Poor baby. Are you being bullied?


America is being bullied, you idiot.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *FACT 1:* OpenDataPA allowed anyone to download the Mail Ballot Request CSV database showing the life cycle of every mail-in/absentee ballot, which PA periodically updates.
> 
> 
> *FACT 2:* There have been 4 known versions up this database so far. A Nov 6th Version, Nov 10th Version, Nov 16th Version, and Dec 16th Version. The changes between versions were never disclosed to the public.
> ...


Anomalies, drawing attention, are all speculation and buzz words for conspiracy quacks like you. None of this produced fraudulent vote counts. Next?


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> America is being bullied, you idiot.


America experienced the cleanest election to date. Next?


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> And children already investigated. Remember Cyber Ninjas?


Is it because they are cry baby adult children, or are they hair on fire mentally disturbed? 🤔


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


Link? 😂


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Anomalies, drawing attention, are all speculation and buzz words for conspiracy quacks like you. None of this produced fraudulent vote counts. Next?


Those votes dropped in number. 23,305 to 181. That does not happen in an election. That is fraud, dumbass.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> When I ask one of you why they believe it was a stolen election I get a lot of vague answers and talking points.   When I finally get someone to give me specifics details I am able to prove them wrong, it has happened multiple times on this forum with a few that would actually give specifics


And the specifics include anomalies, irregularities, drawing attention, and other non-substantive specifics, that for 13 months have told us a few things. These folks are sore losers, they are mentally deranged, they are liars, they are cheaters, and they have no love for country. How could they after this?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> America experienced the cleanest election to date. Next?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> America is being bullied, you idiot.


No. Nutbags are being laughed at.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> And the specifics include anomalies, irregularities, drawing attention, and other non-substantive specifics, that for 13 months have told us a few things. These folks are sore losers, they are mentally deranged, they are liars, they are cheaters, and they have no love for country. How could they after this?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Is it because they are cry baby adult children, or are they hair on fire mentally disturbed? 🤔


Could be. I'm guessing they are just cray cray, and can't help it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Experts have already looked at that and determined there is nothing wrong there. Experts have already looked at all the bullshit you crazies have come up with.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

*6.* As laid out in the Texas lawsuit, Pennsylvania’s mail-in ballot anomalies at *118,426* affected ballots. The anomalies from this December 16th version shows:


161,774 records have alterations
Of these alterations:
116,840 were Returned Dates changes
69,004 were marked “Returned” after Nov 3rd
19,660 were marked “Returned” after Nov 6th


13,450 ballots have been deleted since Nov 10th
10,415 Return Date with no Mail Date
5,052 Applications Returned after Ballot Mailed
1,034 Applications Approved after Application Returned









						Evidence Stats on the 2020 Election | Here Is The Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				




You can see why it never got to a court.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Experts have already looked at that and determined there is nothing wrong there. Experts have already looked at all the bullshit you crazies have come up with.


Experts for who? You think that means anything? Think again.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those votes dropped in number. 23,305 to 181. That does not happen in an election. That is fraud, dumbass.


*I just want to ask the administrators of the Pennsylvania election database, were you turning back the clock? You took the data records provided to the public as a game?  And you falsified them at will. What were you trying to cover up?

*Are you wearing a suit? If you are, you are an idiot with a suit. When you link something like this, where the investigator is asking questions, what is the first thing that should pop in your head, if you are not a conspiracy nut? Thank you! In reading this nonsense, it's clear there was a clerical mistake, not election fraud. 

Let me explain this where a fourth grader could understand it. If this was a real attempt at voter fraud, to make a difference, why would this be fraud on such a small scale? BECAUSE IT WASN'T FRAUD you idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

132,000 "Change of Address" flags in single GA county​

Rich "The People's Pundit" Baris
@Peoples_Pundit

Wondering why
@Twitter
 would list this tweet as "disputed"? We have access to voter files. That is our business. Do they? There are ≈132k CoA flags on the rolls in Fulton County, Georgia. First image excludes CoAs, the second does not. *It's not "disputed". It is reality.*


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *6.* As laid out in the Texas lawsuit, Pennsylvania’s mail-in ballot anomalies at *118,426* affected ballots. The anomalies from this December 16th version shows:
> 
> 
> 161,774 records have alterations
> ...


These weren't alterations or anomalies. Anomalies are not evidence of fraud to begin with. This is clerical, not fraud. The only anomaly is your mental state. You are mentally challenged over Trump's loss. You should talk to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> *I just want to ask the administrators of the Pennsylvania election database, were you turning back the clock? You took the data records provided to the public as a game?  And you falsified them at will. What were you trying to cover up?
> 
> *Are you wearing a suit? If you are, you are an idiot with a suit. When you link something like this, where the investigator is asking questions, what is the first thing that should pop in your head, if you are not a conspiracy nut? Thank you! In reading this nonsense, it's clear there was a clerical mistake, not election fraud.
> 
> Let me explain this where a fourth grader could understand it. If this was a real attempt at voter fraud, to make a difference, why would this be fraud on such a small scale? BECAUSE IT WASN'T FRAUD you idiot.


I falsified nothing you jerk.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> These weren't alterations or anomalies. Anomalies are not evidence of fraud to begin with. This is clerical, not fraud. The only anomaly is your mental state. You are mentally challenged over Trump's loss. You should talk to a psychiatrist.


So you have no answer and believe in coincidence instead of conspiracy? You suck at this.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 132,000 "Change of Address" flags in single GA county​
> 
> Rich "The People's Pundit" Baris
> @Peoples_Pundit
> ...


Why is a change of address a flag? Easy, it's because of suppression and the 1688 poll closings. When these folks rely on mail-in because of poll closings, and they move, the issue becomes clerical, not fraud. These poll closings are ripe for Right-wing nut job conspiracy theories for fraud, when none of this is fraud.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I falsified nothing you jerk.


Well your link did it for you there Sling Blade.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

"It Defies Logic": Scientist Finds Telltale Signs Of Election Fraud After Analyzing Mail-In Ballot Data​





						"It Defies Logic": Scientist Finds Telltale Signs Of Election Fraud After Analyzing Mail-In Ballot Data | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you have no answer and believe in coincidence instead of conspiracy? You suck at this.


No conspiracy theory left behind, right?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Well your link did it for you there Sling Blade.


Can you prove that jerk? No, you can't.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> No conspiracy theory left behind, right?


There was massive and obvious fraud, conspiracies not withstanding.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you have no answer and believe in coincidence instead of conspiracy? You suck at this.


If there is no confirmation of fraud due to an anomaly or irregularity, that can easily be explained by way of 1688 poll closings, or people moving, yea, it's called logical deductive reasoning. Ever heard of it?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> If there is no confirmation of fraud due to an anomaly or irregularity, that can easily be explained by way of 1688 poll closings, or people moving, yea, it's called logical deductive reasoning. Ever heard of it?


Shove your poll closings. What I have shown you is state data that mysteriously changes while being withheld from public view. Fraud, asshole.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Can you prove that jerk? No, you can't.


Your article did it for me there loser. I didn't have to. Thanks to you and your link, that needed to refer to questioning others, exposed it as investigatory article, versus fact based. Run this article through the courts, and they'd puke laughing at it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There was massive and obvious fraud, conspiracies not withstanding.


Nobody will ever be able to make you accept reality, but at some point, you should at least consider it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Shove your poll closings. What I have shown you is state data that mysteriously changes while being withheld from public view. Fraud, asshole.


A date change has no relationship with fraud, unless you prove so. Your link never did that. It blew its cover with questions. Again, the dates can easily be explained because of the recent poll closings, people changing their address, Dejoys slow mail service, Covid, etc. Either way, anomalies aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

This lady is a minority. They do not lie according to Democrats. Why were things like this never investigated? This is fraud and an eyewitness to that fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> A date change has no relationship with fraud, unless you prove so. Your link never did that. It blew its cover with questions. Again, the dates can easily be explained because of the recent poll closings, people changing their address, Dejoys slow mail service, Covid, etc. Either way, anomalies aren't going to cut it.


Nope. What does not cut it is liars telling us these things did not happen with no investigation to back up what they say. No one believes proven liars but fools and criminals.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "It Defies Logic": Scientist Finds Telltale Signs Of Election Fraud After Analyzing Mail-In Ballot Data​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zerohedge.com?     That's FB conspiracy wackadoodle crap. Seriously, how old are you?

From your article; 
*This slight drift from D to R mail-ins occurs again and again, and is likely due to outlying rural areas having more R votes. These outlying areas take longer to ship their ballots to the polling centers.

Now we're getting into the really good stuff. When we see mail-in ballot counting where there isn't relatively stable ratios of D and R ballots that slightly drift R, we have an anomaly! Anomalies themselves are not necessarily fraud, but they can help us spot fraud more easily.

Now let's look at some anomalies:

This is the Wisconsin vote counting history log. Again, on the Y axis we have the ratio of D to R ballots in reporting batch, and on the X axis we have reporting time. Around 4am there, there is a marked shift in the ratio of D to R mail-in ballots. Based on other posts in this thread, this should not happen. This is an anomaly, and while anomalies are not always fraud, often they may point to fraud.   *"While anomalies are not necessarily fraud." That's the author telling us this, but in his title, he refers to it as fraud. Look Sling Blade, you can pedal dozens of these conspiracy theories until the cows come home, continue making a fool of yourself, and there will always be one thing in common, all these conspiracy theories will have. All of them are fishing. And the sad thing for you is, they are fishing with no bait. You're the only fucking bait.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Zerohedge.com?     That's FB conspiracy wackadoodle crap. Seriously, how old are you?


Your critique of sources means 0. Next. And the FBI is now the KBG.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nope. What does not cut it is liars telling us these things did not happen with no investigation to back up what they say. No one believes proven liars but fools and criminals.


 You just said absolutely nothing. All of these links are doing the same thing. Fishing! They are trying to pretend fraud, but the articles never pin it down. That's because they are fishing, and the only thing they are reeling in, are suckers like you.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your critique of sources means 0. Next. And the FBI is now the KBG.


Again, spend your day saying nothing on this forum. That's on you. The rest of hem have left because they know you are talking shit, posting conspiracies, lying, and generally looking stupid. I myself am going to go eat lunch. Your debate material is useless. It's all conspiracy crap.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> You just said absolutely nothing. All of these links are doing the same thing. Fishing! They are trying to pretend fraud, but the articles never pin it down. That's because they are fishing, and the only thing they are reeling in, are suckers like you.


Really? Was that ladies claim ever investigated? Show me where and when the authorities looked into it. Was the person telling people to change the dates ever interviewed? How about other poll workers? Please show me those reports from the state law enforcement agencies.


----------



## BWK (Jan 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? Was that ladies claim ever investigated? Show me where and when the authorities looked into it. Was the person telling people to change the dates ever interviewed? How about other poll workers? Please show me those reports from the state law enforcement agencies.


Talk to your conspiracy psychiatrist. He or she might be able to help you with your dilemma.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Talk to your conspiracy psychiatrist. He or she might be able to help you with your dilemma.


It was not investigated, was it? We cannot tolerate that. It goes against everything an American election stands for. These are credible claims. To just ignore them screams conspiracy, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BREAKING: Former Nevada Attorney General 
@AdamLaxalt
 explains that some 200,000 ballots in Clark County were not verified by a human. https://twitter.com/TeamTrump/stat

That is breaking a state law. No integrity.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

Think any of this was investigated? Show me it was or admit that there was not any investigation. Do you recall this ever being explained? Things like this should not be ignored.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> Talk to your conspiracy psychiatrist. He or she might be able to help you with your dilemma.


You are deflecting. Why are laws being broken and why weren't credible claims investigated?


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 29, 2022)

*POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.*​


Lastamender said:


> One more fail from a piss poor shill. Keep them coming.


You are in a constant tizzy because no legitimate venue anywhere where credible evidence is essential takes the Cry Baby Loser's vapid whining seriously.

His goons who savaged outnumbered police defending democracy swallowed his lie, of course, but they're being prosecuted, convicted, or confessing.

It's past time the Cry Baby Loser found the honesty, integrity, and patriotism to admit he lost the democratic election, and behaved like a _big_ boy.
Chris Christie to Trump on 2020 election:​


​_ "Get over it!"_​


McConnell's final remark to Trump was​_"You lost the election!"_​
_

_
_"Awww, poo poo!"_




​


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 29, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You are in a constant tizzy because no legitimate venue anywhere where credible evidence is essential takes the Cry Baby Loser's vapid whining seriously.
> 
> His goons who savaged outnumbered police defending democracy swallowed his lie, of course, but they're being prosecuted, convicted, or confessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals.
> 
> 
> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


Here's how we know Biden legitimately won; Deadline: White House on MSNBC with Nicolle Wallace

For the last 14 months we've been listening to the Right about "stopping the steal."  🤪 And the irony is, when you here which crow crows the loudest, it usually has something to do with the one crowing the loudest. Now we have evidence of who the loudest crow was and still is.https://media-cldnry.s-nbcnews.com/image/upload/t_focal-320x160,f_auto,q_auto:best/mpx/2704722219/2022_01/1643408096768_n_wh_deadline_goldman_220128_1920x1080-mvavc6.jpg


----------



## FJB (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Here's how we know Biden legitimately won; Deadline: White House on MSNBC with Nicolle Wallace
> 
> For the last 14 months we've been listening to the Right about "stopping the steal."  🤪 And the irony is, when you here which crow crows the loudest, it usually has something to do with the one crowing the loudest. Now we have evidence of who the loudest crow was and still is.





I think you forgot to take your medication this morning again.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


You are bankrupt in  debating shmidlap. He sweeps the floor with you, and you haven't got enough horse sense to bail out. You should be pitied.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> I think you forgot to take your medication this morning again.


You are another one who should be pitied. The Left is sweeping the floor against your non-existent arguments, and haven't the sense to see it.

Talk about a bunch of paralyzed Trump cultists. I could draw up a list of quotes from this very thread, from these Trump apologists, and none of them would hold any value at all in defending what intelligent people know as indefensible.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> I think you forgot to take your medication this morning again.


Seriously, that's third grade. Can't you do any better than that?


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are deflecting. Why are laws being broken and why weren't credible claims investigated?


They were. And they've been found.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kK88p0F58


----------



## FJB (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Seriously, that's third grade. Can't you do any better than that?




That's rich coming from somebody who failed kindergarten.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> That's rich coming from somebody who failed kindergarten.


Folks, we are dealing with a juvenile here. You would think that the mods would control age groups.


----------



## FJB (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> Folks, we are dealing with a juvenile here. You would think that the mods would control age groups.




Yes, but here you are. XD


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are bankrupt in  debating shmidlap. He sweeps the floor with you, and you haven't got enough horse sense to bail out. You should be pitied.


The guy is a hapless shill and you are not much better. Anything else?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> They were. And they've been found.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_kK88p0F58


Try a real link.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This lady is a minority. They do not lie according to Democrats. Why were things like this never investigated? This is fraud and an eyewitness to that fraud.


Guiliani lead a plot to overthrow a legal election with Trumps blessings. We have concrete evidence;


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The guy is a hapless shill and you are not much better. Anything else?


You wish. You just aren't smart enough or informed enough to hang.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Try a real link.


  Try debunking the information.   You're a loser. Get over it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Think any of this was investigated? Show me it was or admit that there was not any investigation. Do you recall this ever being explained? Things like this should not be ignored.


"Potentially so more fraud going on."


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Think any of this was investigated? Show me it was or admit that there was not any investigation. Do you recall this ever being explained? Things like this should not be ignored.


🤪You are weak. I actually watched that video. Dude, you need mental assistance. I'm not kidding.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> Yes, but here you are. XD


It's your thread, and you made a fool of yourself. Enough said.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Potentially so more fraud going on."


Was it investigated? No. Why not?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 30, 2022)

BWK said:


> It's your thread, and you made a fool of yourself. Enough said.


You make a fool of yourself just by logging in. Next.


----------



## BWK (Jan 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Was it investigated? No. Why not?


You could investigate conspiracy theories, fantasies, lies, etc. until time freezes over. Don't you understand that? Obviously not. You are hooked on your own wild imagination. Forensic evidence separates nonsense from fact. You pedal in nonsense. It's all you do here on this forum.

I will give you this, I couldn't come on here every day as you do, and pedal fantasies, without feeling stupid. How you do that is beyond me.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> *POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.*​
> 
> You are in a constant tizzy because no legitimate venue anywhere where credible evidence is essential takes the Cry Baby Loser's vapid whining seriously.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you admit it was a Democrat election, where the Democrats illegally changed rules to make their desired goals easier to obtain.    Now, if it had been a fair United States election, the results might have been quite different.


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> I'm glad you admit it was a Democrat election, where the Democrats illegally changed rules to make their desired goals easier to obtain.    Now, if it had been a fair United States election, the results might have been quite different.


1688 Republican poll closings in minority areas, and you want to talk about rule changes? Say it ain't so;  Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 4, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> ... it was a Democrat election, where the Democrats illegally changed rules to make their desired goals easier to obtain.    Now, if it had been a fair United States election, the results might have been quite different.


Sore losers whining noted, yet the reality persists - that there is still no empirical evidence of the Cry Baby Loser's fake claims: All have been discredited by recounts, audits, investigations into bamboo ballots and Italian satellites, etc., as well as dozens of court appeals, the Loser's attempted intimidation of Republican governors and secretaries of state, and the Loser's goon attack on Congress. All fizzled.

*McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was "You Lost the Election**!"




*​


----------



## BWK (Feb 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Sore losers whining noted, yet the reality persists - that there is still no empirical evidence of the Cry Baby Loser's fake claims: All have been discredited by recounts, audits, investigations into bamboo ballots and Italian satellites, etc., as well as dozens of court appeals, the Loser's attempted intimidation of Republican governors and secretaries of state, and the Loser's goon attack on Congress. All fizzled.
> 
> *McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was "You Lost the Election**!"
> 
> View attachment 597065*​


And you forgot about Yugo Chavez stealing the software from the voting machines.      🤪   😂


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 4, 2022)

BWK said:


> And you forgot about Yugo Chavez stealing the software from the voting machines.      🤪   😂


My theory is that it was bamboo ballots for_ Trump_ that were printed by China, and a migrant caravan of stealthy, hungry panda bears crossed from Mexico into Arizona.


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> My theory is that it was bamboo ballots for_ Trump_ that were printed by China, and a migrant caravan of stealthy, hungry panda bears crossed from Mexico into Arizona.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2022)

BWK said:


>


Sep 25, 2021
The Arizona Audit results are damning! 23,344 mail-in ballots from persons no longer living at that address 17,322 duplicate ballots, which surged AFTER the election 2,382 voters who voted in-person but had moved out of Maricopa Co 2,081 voters moved out of state


----------



## BWK (Feb 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sep 25, 2021
> The Arizona Audit results are damning! 23,344 mail-in ballots from persons no longer living at that address 17,322 duplicate ballots, which surged AFTER the election 2,382 voters who voted in-person but had moved out of Maricopa Co 2,081 voters moved out of state


Specifically damning how?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2022)

BWK said:


> Specifically damning how?


Enough to decertify the election in three counties.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 8, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Sore losers whining noted, yet the reality persists - that there is still no empirical evidence of the Cry Baby Loser's fake claims: All have been discredited by recounts, audits, investigations into bamboo ballots and Italian satellites, etc., as well as dozens of court appeals, the Loser's attempted intimidation of Republican governors and secretaries of state, and the Loser's goon attack on Congress. All fizzled.
> 
> *McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was "You Lost the Election**!"
> 
> View attachment 597065*​


You TRULY believe that Biden was so much more popular than Obama that he got that many more votes?  You're delusional.

And I didn't say anything about Trump's claims.  I talked about how rules were changed to benefit Democrats.  For example, Pennsylvania's mail in voting rule changes were unconstitutional.  Pennsylvania’s mail voting law ruled unconstitutional, but remains in place as Wolf appeals | Spotlight PA


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 8, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> You TRULY believe that Biden was so much more popular than Obama that he got that many more votes?  You're delusional.


"Delusional" characterizes the inability to handle the vote totals certified by 50 states under both Republican and Democratic administrations, and officially recognized by Congress with the Vice President presiding: *81,268,924* for the President; *74,216,154* for the Loser.

Electoral vote*306**232*
Would _Obama_ have won by an even wider margin over Trump?  Your speculation is entirely plausible.


hunarcy said:


> Pennsylvania's mail in voting rule changes were unconstitutional.  Pennsylvania’s mail voting law ruled unconstitutional, but remains in place as Wolf appeals | Spotlight PA


So, _you_ have decided that a law that received overwhelming support by Pennsylvania Republicans is a case of Democratic cheating, and is unconstitutional because Trump lost, yet the Supreme Court has _not _decided that it is unconstitutional? 

Some cling to this pretext after the Loser lost, all his other fake claims and his goon attack on the Capitol having fizzled.

The law, *Act 77*, allows all Pennsylvanians to request and to return, a mail-in ballot with no excuse. *Eleven of the 14 House GOP lawmakers who filed the suit voted for the law.* Two were not in the General Assembly at the time. And one, state Rep. *David Zimmerman, R-Lancaster, voted against it.*​
*Act 77 was implemented in 2019 with Republican support.* But Republicans changed their views on the law after Trump lost the state, with many of them embracing the former president’s false claims that widespread fraud tied to mail-in ballots was behind his defeat... More than 2.6 million Pennsylvanians voted by mail in the election. After a campaign that saw Trump repeatedly disparage voting by mail, roughly three-quarters of ballots cast by mail selected Biden.​​Over two-and-a-half million Americans having their votes nullified is not about to happen, nor would it impact the outcome.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> "Delusional" characterizes the inability to handle the vote totals certified by 50 states under both Republican and Democratic administrations, and officially recognized by Congress with the Vice President presiding: *81,268,924* for the President; *74,216,154* for the Loser.
> 
> Electoral vote*306**232*
> Would _Obama_ has won by an even wider margin over Trump?  Your speculation is entirely plausible.
> ...


Mail-in backfired for Republicans, because it gave those who couldn't vote from the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, the chance to vote again. Which actually hijacked their own scheme to disenfranchise minority voters. Minorities were motivated once they discovered what the GOP was doing. It's all about denying their votes.

I'm not sure enough people truly understand the scope of this problem. Without a doubt, millions of minorities lost their ability to vote, when polls closed in their districts. That is why early voting, mail-in, absentee, and Sunday voting have to be a priority. It's how Biden won. And what's the Right doing? Trying to take all that away by declaring these voting tactics unconstitutional, when none of them are. They are fair tactics in a world where the GOP is trying to take the right of voting away.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> You TRULY believe that Biden was so much more popular than Obama that he got that many more votes?  You're delusional.
> 
> And I didn't say anything about Trump's claims.  I talked about how rules were changed to benefit Democrats.  For example, Pennsylvania's mail in voting rule changes were unconstitutional.  Pennsylvania’s mail voting law ruled unconstitutional, but remains in place as Wolf appeals | Spotlight PA


Explain to us in detail, how mail-in is unconstitutional? With the GOP closing down 1688 polling places to keep minorities from voting, now that would be a case for something unconstitutional. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Enough to decertify the election in three counties.


Non answer. Try again.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Mail-in backfired for Republicans, because it gave those who couldn't vote from the 1688 poll closings in minority areas, the chance to vote again. Which actually hijacked their own scheme to disenfranchise minority voters. Minorities were motivated once they discovered what the GOP was doing. It's all about denying their votes.
> 
> I'm not sure enough people truly understand the scope of this problem. Without a doubt, millions of minorities lost their ability to vote, when polls closed in their districts. That is why early voting, mail-in, absentee, and Sunday voting have to be a priority. It's how Biden won. And what's the Right doing? Trying to take all that away by declaring these voting tactics unconstitutional, when none of them are. They are fair tactics in a world where the GOP is trying to take the right of voting away.


Trump (who mailed in his ballot) was raving against mail-in ballots (despite states such as _Utah _having long demonstrated their reliability.) How many of the Loser's lickspittles embraced his maligning the practice and failed to vote?

*Trump Lost in Georgia after Depressing GOP Mail-In Vote*​*Trump may rail against mail-in ballots in public, but state and local Republicans are quietly telling Americans that’s exactly how they should vote.*​​*In Iowa, the Republican Party mailed absentee ballot applications to voters without waiting for requests. *​*In Pennsylvania, the GOP’s website promotes voting by mail: "Vote Safe: By mail. From home.”*​
*


*​
`Mail-In - Republican Party of Pennsylvania`​
*And in Ohio, the Republican Party sent mailers with Trump’s photo saying *
*“Join President Trump and Vote by Absentee Ballot.”*​








						Republicans quietly push mail-in voting despite Trump claims
					

Even Trump’s own campaign is encouraging absentee voting, which the president claims is different.




					www.politico.com
				



​​

​
​​​​​​


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Trump (who mailed in his ballot) was raving against mail-in ballots (despite states such as _Utah _having long demonstrated their reliability.) How many of the Loser's lickspittles embraced his maligning the practice and failed to vote?
> 
> *Trump Lost in Georgia after Depressing GOP Mail-In Vote*​*Trump may rail against mail-in ballots in public, but state and local Republicans are quietly telling Americans that’s exactly how they should vote.*​​*In Iowa, the Republican Party mailed absentee ballot applications to voters without waiting for requests. *​*In Pennsylvania, the GOP’s website promotes voting by mail: "Vote Safe: By mail. From home.”*​​*View attachment 598775*​
> 
> ...


        Exactly! If they weren't so obvious, they wouldn't be Republicans.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Exactly! If they weren't so obvious, they wouldn't be Republicans.


Making the point, via documentation, that Republicans, in Pennsylvania and elsewhere, were enthusiastically hyping mail-in voting, and even encouraging Republicans to emulate Trump by doing so, wreaks havoc with Trumpified dogmatists.

The gross inconsistency in fact vs doctrine could well induce a fugue state.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Non answer. Try again.


That was not a non answer. That is a factual answer. The 2020 election had no integrity.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

*Maricopa County Chain of Custody Failure
740,000 Ballots Have No Documented Chain of Custody*
That is a lot of votes. There really is no choice but to decertify the election.


The violations identified are important because failure to maintain chain of custody and properly document ballot retrieval and transport makes it impossible to verify the origin of the ballots counted in an election.  Arizona Law outlines specific requirements for secure ballot retrieval and chain of custody procedures for the transfer of voted ballots from drop boxes and vote centers. * Maricopa County officials violated Arizona law and do not have the required chain of custody for at least 740,000 ballots.
*




__





						Verity Vote: Election Integrity Research & Investigations
					






					verityvote.us


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

Exhibit A
Elections Procedures Manual Requirement: “When the secure ballot container is
opened by the County Recorder or officer in charge of elections (or designee),
the number of ballots inside the container shall be counted and noted on the
retrieval form.” Without this count, there is no way to determine if the transport
staff retrieved one ballot or one thousand ballots.
1514 out of 1895 unique EVBTS forms have no ballot counts

5
Elections Procedures Manual Requirement: “For any election that includes a
partisan race, at least two designated ballot retrievers of at least two differing
party preferences shall be assigned to retrieve voted ballots from a ballot drop-
off location or drop-box.”
48 out of 1895 unique EVBTS had either one retriever signature or no
signatures.

Maricopa-Chain-of-Custody-Failure.pdf


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

We the People AZ Alliance
					

A Broken Oath is Treason Holding our Elected Accountable  Join the fight, keep informed and take action!




					wethepeopleazalliance.com
				




Policy Doesn't Mean a Thing​Maricopa County elections department claims it is policy to have two people in the server room whenever someone is using the server room (KVM) keyboard video monitor. This video clearly shows that policy means nothing to anyone at the MCTEC.  These videos are to show the blatant disregard for any laws, rules or statutes and is a clear indicator that there is plenty of willfully negligent and potentially unscrupulous people involved in our elections.

The link I supplied has videos of the clusterfuck. Lots of laws being broken.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

These are election workers putting ballot envelopes into a sensitive data shred bin that should be locked. Later you see an election supervisor pulling them back out the next day.   These videos are to show the blatant disregard for any laws, rules or statutes and is a clear indicator that there is plenty of willfully negligent and potentially unscrupulous people involved in our elections. 

No evidence? Why aren't state officials acting on this crap?


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That was not a non answer. That is a factual answer. The 2020 election had no integrity.


Right, because it's backed up by documented nothings.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Right, because it's backed up by documented nothings.


You did not look at the link. There is documentation that shows no ballot counts on ballots received. There are also transport forms with only one signature not the two required, So, you are stupid and lazy.








The election has 0 integrity. Period.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *Maricopa County Chain of Custody Failure
> 740,000 Ballots Have No Documented Chain of Custody*
> That is a lot of votes. There really is no choice but to decertify the election.
> 
> ...


The officials you referred to, broke the law. They broke the law with their illegal audits, while claiming no chain of custody. They violated protocol. What you are trying to pedal is illegal. We said this from the beginning, and the Right kept on muddying the waters. They don't have any sense;  
*This chain of custody has now been broken in Maricopa County. The state Senate and its consultants have physical possession of nearly 2.1 million November election ballots, meaning that Arizona election officials are no longer “retaining and preserving” election ballots. After the Senate completes its work and the ballots have been handled by an untold number of individuals employed by the state Senate or its consultant, it will be impossible for anyone to confirm or refute the results.

Once the chain of custody is broken, the ballots are no longer genuine according to federal election law. Would it have been possible to conduct an audit as envisioned by the Arizona Senate and at the same time comply with federal records retention law? Yes, it is possible. Rather than breaking the official chain of custody, the Arizona election officials should have either made paper copies of the ballots or scanned the ballots for viewing electronically.

Arizona audit ignores federal law on election records*


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You did not look at the link. There is documentation that shows no ballot counts on ballots received. There are also transport forms with only one signature not the two required, So, you are stupid and lazy.
> View attachment 598840


Are you brain dead? Do you not understand simple rules of engagement? You are showing me the result of illegal audits.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Are you brain dead? Do you not understand simple rules of engagement? You are showing me the result of illegal audits.


Really stamped by Maricopa County? No, this shows the election was a joke. And what audit was illegal, you fucking dumbass?

4
Exhibit A
Elections Procedures Manual Requirement: “When the secure ballot container is
opened by the County Recorder or officer in charge of elections (or designee),
the number of ballots inside the container shall be counted and noted on the
retrieval form.” *Without this count, there is no way to determine if the transport
staff retrieved one ballot or one thousand ballots.
1514 out of 1895 unique EVBTS forms have no ballot counts*

Busted.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really stamped by Maricopa County? No, this shows the election was a joke. And what audit was illegal, you fucking dumbass?


Those were companies hired to do the audits. That's illegal. You are too fucking ignorant.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really stamped by Maricopa County? No, this shows the election was a joke. And what audit was illegal, you fucking dumbass?
> 
> 4
> Exhibit A
> ...


Stamped doesn't mean shit. Illegal audits do.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Those were companies hired to do the audits. That's illegal. You are too fucking ignorant.


What companies, that information is from Maricopa County records. Name the company you think that documentation is from.

And, again you dumbass, what is illegal about hiring anyone to do an audit?  I'll wait fool.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Stamped doesn't mean shit. Illegal audits do.


How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?

So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?
> 
> So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it.


You are some kind of stupid son. You didn't even read what I posted. *The state Senate and its consultants. *Who do you think these consultants are? Cyber Ninjas, company that led Arizona GOP election 'audit,' is shutting down


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What companies, that information is from Maricopa County records. Name the company you think that documentation is from.
> 
> And, again you dumbass, what is illegal about hiring anyone to do an audit?  I'll wait fool.











						Cyber Ninjas, company that led Arizona GOP election 'audit,' is shutting down
					

Arizona election officials this week released a report rebutting almost every claim by Cyber Ninjas in its ballot review, NBC News reports.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?
> 
> So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it.


You aren't mentally well; *Rather than breaking the official chain of custody, the Arizona election officials should have either made paper copies of the ballots or scanned the ballots for viewing electronically.  *You can't bring in illegal Cyber Ninjas after the fact you idiot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?
> 
> So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it.


Arizona Senate, Which Hired Cyber Ninjas, Now Desperately Seeking Its Election Records  All this is the fault of Arizona State Republicans. It's their fuck up.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are some kind of stupid son. You didn't even read what I posted. *The state Senate and its consultants. *Who do you think these consultants are? Cyber Ninjas, company that led Arizona GOP election 'audit,' is shutting down


None of that changes a thing I posted. Those laws were broken. The Ninjas have nothing to do with the county not following election law. You are the one who is painfully stupid.

Busted. The election in Maricopa was illegal not the Ninjas.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> None of that changes a thing I posted. Those laws were broken. The Ninjas have nothing to do with the county not following election law. You are the one who is painfully stupid.
> 
> Busted. The election in Maricopa was illegal not the Ninjas.


Dude, 2+2=4. It always will be. Whatever mistakes Arizona Republicans made or didn't make, is on them. Doesn't give them the legal authority to hire outside private help, to muddy the waters even more.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dude, 2+2=4. It always will be. Whatever mistakes Arizona Republicans made or didn't make, is on them. Doesn't give them the legal authority to hire outside private help, to muddy the waters even more.


None of that changes what I have proven. Those are county documents. The election had 0 integrity You are stuck on stupid.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 8, 2022)

Today, there are no challenges to the 2020 presidential election anywhere in the nation.

All fantasies have been exhausted in every legal venue.

Even the most fanatical politicians, prosecutors, media entertainers, and investigators have been thwarted by reality.

Every recount, audit, and court challenge failed to overcome the truth.

All_ illegal_ recourses to overthrow the election have also fizzled.

None of the multiple conspiracies that fester in the minds of the deluded could withstand evidentiary rigor and even remotely rise to the level of credibility.

Nor can the deluded understand why Trumpy lawyers', Trumpy pols', Trumpy prosecutors', and Trumpy investigators' attempts to foist the falsehoods on the nation have all been abandoned by them.

The dastardly, vast conspiracy was the complicity of 7,052,770 more Americans casting ballots for the winner instead of the loser whose unpopularity had been confirmed, consistently, throughout his four years.

Fifty states under both Republican and Democratic administrations certified the will of their electorates, and the Congress of the United States, under the auspices of the Vice President of the United States, respected the Constitution of the United States in officially recognizing the results:
*Biden: 306 Electoral Votes // Trump: 232 Electoral Votes*​The paranoid fantasy of the dead-ender crackpots of Trumpery relentlessly metastasizes to engulf the legion of all those rabid Trumpy pom pom flailers, all of whom finally gave up their attempts to deny the American public their prerogative.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> None of that changes what I have proven. Those are county documents. The election had 0 integrity You are stuck on stupid.


It changes everything. Once you bring in a private team of auditors illegally, all bets are off. It's game over for you. But you aren't smart enough to know that.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Today, there are no challenges to the 2020 presidential election anywhere in the nation.
> 
> All fantasies have been exhausted in every legal venue.
> 
> ...


Awesome post. Too bad the Trump nincompoops will never accept reality.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> It changes everything. Once you bring in a private team of auditors illegally, all bets are off. It's game over for you. But you aren't smart enough to know that.


You are so full of shit. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Who said an audit was illegal? Which court?


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> Awesome post. Too bad the Trump nincompoops will never accept reality.


It is as if a crackpot conspiracy theory metastasized throughout the Land of Oz, and demented Munchkins were doggedly goose stepping along their Yellow Brick Road shrieking paeans of allegiance to the moldering Wicked Witch, incapable of accepting the incontrovertible evidence of her passing.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> It is as if a crackpot conspiracy theory metastasized throughout the Land of Oz, and demented Munchkins were doggedly goose stepping along their Yellow Brick Road shrieking paeans of allegiance to the moldering Wicked Witch, incapable of accepting the incontrovertible evidence of her passing.
> 
> View attachment 599194
> View attachment 599195
> View attachment 599196​


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are so full of shit. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Who said an audit was illegal? Which court?


Who said one coming from outside private companies handling my votes were, when records were not preserved?  https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1417796/download  Republican election officials didn't preserve them in a way that outside audits would be valid. Therefore, they are illegal. Too bad you are not smart enough to understand that.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> Who said one coming from outside private companies handling my votes were, when records were not preserved?  https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1417796/download  Republican election officials didn't preserve them in a way that outside audits would be valid. Therefore, they are illegal. Too bad you are not smart enough to understand that.


That does not say what you claim it does. That is simply the DOJ trying to intimidate people. Also the DOJ does not make law. I did not see the word illegal in your link. Please point it out to us. You are just a lying POS. But you know that already, don't you?


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That does not say what you claim it does. That is simply the DOJ trying to intimidate people. Also the DOJ does not make law. I did not see the word illegal in your link. Please point it out to us. You are just a lying POS. But you know that already, don't you?


Huh? That's a stupid argument that says nothing, and proves even less. What have you got, a fork in your fucking head? I already posted the illegality of it through links. You're like a spin top who can't stop long enough to read what someone posted in order to keep up. https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1417796/download  Read the statutes you idiot, instead of spinning around like a dunce;


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> Huh? That's a stupid argument that says nothing, and proves even less. What have you got, a fork in your fucking head? I already posted the illegality of it through links. You're like a spin top who can't stop long enough to read what someone posted in order to keep up. https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1417796/download Read the statutes you idiot, instead of spinning around like a dunce;


You saying the audits were illegal is and was a lie. Where is the word "illegal" used in your link? This is your second chance.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You saying the audits were illegal is and was a lie. Where is the word "illegal" used in your link? This is your second chance.


*Election audits are exceedingly rare. But the Department is concerned that some jurisdictions conducting them may be using, or proposing to use, procedures that risk violating the Civil Rights Act. The duty to retain and preserve election records necessarily requires that elections officials maintain the security and integrity of those records and their attendant chain of custody, so that a complete and 3 | Federal Law Constraints on Post-Election “Audits” U.S. Department of Justice uncompromised record of federal elections can be reliably accessed and used in federal law enforcement matters. Where election records leave the control of elections officials, the systems for maintaining the security, integrity and chain of custody of those records can easily be broken. Moreover, where elections records are no longer under the control of elections officials, this can lead to a significant risk of the records being lost, stolen, altered, compromised, or destroyed. This risk is exacerbated if the election records are given to private actors who have neither experience nor expertise in handling such records and who are unfamiliar with the obligations imposed by federal law.  

Therefore, if the original election official who has custody of records covered by the Act hands over those election records to other officials (for example, to legislators or other officeholders) or the official turns over the records to private parties (such as companies that offer to conduct “forensic examinations”), the Department interprets the Act to require that “administrative procedures be in place giving election officers ultimate management authority over the retention and security of those election records, including the right to physically access” such records. Id. In other words, the obligation to retain and preserve election records remains intact regardless of who has physical possession of those records. Jurisdictions must ensure that if they conduct post-election ballot examinations, they also continue to comply with the retention and preservation requirements of Section 301. There are federal criminal penalties attached to willful failures to comply with the retention and preservation requirements of the Civil Rights Act. First, Section 301 itself makes it a federal crime for “[a]ny officer of election” or “custodian” of election records to willfully fail to comply with the retention and preservation requirements. 52 U.S.C. § 20701. Second, Section 302 provides that any “person, whether or not an officer of election or custodian, who willfully steals, destroys, conceals, mutilates, or alters any record or paper” covered by Section 301’s retention and preservation requirement is subject to federal criminal penalties. Id. § 20702. Violators of either section can face fines of up to $1000 and imprisonment of up to one year for each violation.










						New Judge to Handle Cyber Ninjas Contempt of Court, Daily Fines | Bloomberg Government
					

A new judge will hear the case that resulted in daily fines against a company that was hired to audit votes cast in Arizona’s most populous county, according to court documents filed Wednesday.




					about.bgov.com
				




  In one lawsuit, Hannah found the company in contempt for failing to turn over public records and ordered the daily fine. In the second lawsuit, Judge Michael Kemp ordered CEO Doug Logan to appear for a deposition by Jan. 27 or risk sanctions and a civil arrest warrant. *The people you are defending have violated the law. The people you are defending have violated the law.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> *Election audits are exceedingly rare. But the Department is concerned that some jurisdictions conducting them may be using, or proposing to use, procedures that risk violating the Civil Rights Act. The duty to retain and preserve election records necessarily requires that elections officials maintain the security and integrity of those records and their attendant chain of custody, so that a complete and 3 | Federal Law Constraints on Post-Election “Audits” U.S. Department of Justice uncompromised record of federal elections can be reliably accessed and used in federal law enforcement matters. Where election records leave the control of elections officials, the systems for maintaining the security, integrity and chain of custody of those records can easily be broken. Moreover, where elections records are no longer under the control of elections officials, this can lead to a significant risk of the records being lost, stolen, altered, compromised, or destroyed. This risk is exacerbated if the election records are given to private actors who have neither experience nor expertise in handling such records and who are unfamiliar with the obligations imposed by federal law.
> 
> Therefore, if the original election official who has custody of records covered by the Act hands over those election records to other officials (for example, to legislators or other officeholders) or the official turns over the records to private parties (such as companies that offer to conduct “forensic examinations”), the Department interprets the Act to require that “administrative procedures be in place giving election officers ultimate management authority over the retention and security of those election records, including the right to physically access” such records. Id. In other words, the obligation to retain and preserve election records remains intact regardless of who has physical possession of those records. Jurisdictions must ensure that if they conduct post-election ballot examinations, they also continue to comply with the retention and preservation requirements of Section 301. There are federal criminal penalties attached to willful failures to comply with the retention and preservation requirements of the Civil Rights Act. First, Section 301 itself makes it a federal crime for “[a]ny officer of election” or “custodian” of election records to willfully fail to comply with the retention and preservation requirements. 52 U.S.C. § 20701. Second, Section 302 provides that any “person, whether or not an officer of election or custodian, who willfully steals, destroys, conceals, mutilates, or alters any record or paper” covered by Section 301’s retention and preservation requirement is subject to federal criminal penalties. Id. § 20702. Violators of either section can face fines of up to $1000 and imprisonment of up to one year for each violation.
> 
> ...


So? Has the DOJ proven any of those things happened? Have there been any arrests? You are blowing smoke because only corruption, not legality, stands in the way of the truth. In Nov. AZ. will elect the people who will get the evidence into a courtroom and Joe can kiss his ass goodbye.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So? Has the DOJ proven any of those things happened? Have there been any arrests? You are blowing smoke because only corruption, not legality, stands in the way of the truth. In Nov. AZ. will elect the people who will get the evidence into a courtroom and Joe can kiss his ass goodbye.


*In one lawsuit, Hannah found the company in contempt for failing to turn over public records and ordered the daily fine.  *They were fined. 

The second one is ongoing;  * Judge Michael Kemp ordered CEO Doug Logan to appear for a deposition by Jan. 27 or risk sanctions and a civil arrest warrant. *The people you are defending have violated the law.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> *In one lawsuit, Hannah found the company in contempt for failing to turn over public records and ordered the daily fine.  *They were fined.
> 
> The second one is ongoing;  * Judge Michael Kemp ordered CEO Doug Logan to appear for a deposition by Jan. 27 or risk sanctions and a civil arrest warrant. *The people you are defending have violated the law.


So are you. What do you think the fake administration is but criminals?


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So are you. What do you think the fake administration is but criminals?


What about ism is not an argument. It's an admission of failure against my argument. Face it, you're just a loser.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> What about ism is not an argument. It's an admission of failure against my argument. Face it, you're just a loser.


You are the one who can't prove what he says. No audits were illegal.


----------



## BWK (Feb 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one who can't prove what he says. No audits were illegal.


*The U.S. Department of Justice cautioned states on Wednesday that undertaking partisan election audits like the one underway in Arizona could violate federal law, sending a warning shot to states as more Republican state lawmakers move forward with their own controversial probes.  *You're just an ignoramus.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> *The U.S. Department of Justice cautioned states on Wednesday that undertaking partisan election audits like the one underway in Arizona could violate federal law, sending a warning shot to states as more Republican state lawmakers move forward with their own controversial probes.  *You're just an ignoramus.


*could violate federal law,*
Dumbass.


----------



## BWK (Feb 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *could violate federal law,*
> Dumbass.


Key word potato head, "undertake." Meaning, it was written as a warning if they did.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2022)

BWK said:


> Key word potato head, "undertake." Meaning, it was written as a warning if they did.


You mean they were trying to intimidate people.That is what fascists do, dweeb. It didn't work.


----------



## BWK (Feb 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one who can't prove what he says. No audits were illegal.


I already did.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> "Delusional" characterizes the inability to handle the vote totals certified by 50 states under both Republican and Democratic administrations, and officially recognized by Congress with the Vice President presiding: *81,268,924* for the President; *74,216,154* for the Loser.
> 
> Electoral vote*306**232*
> Would _Obama_ have won by an even wider margin over Trump?  Your speculation is entirely plausible.
> ...


Didn't read the article?  The Pennsylvania Supreme Court decided it was unconstitutional under the State Constitution.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 13, 2022)

BWK said:


> I already did.


No, you did not.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court decided it was unconstitutional under the State Constitution.


Mail-in voting was overwhelmingly supported by Republican legislators in Pennsylvania, and the Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruled that the proper procedure had not been followed in its adoption. 

There is no suggestion that the vote was illegitimate or inaccurate and, consequently*, no Republican is contesting it in any legal venue anywhere.*  That does not mean that the cult of Trumpery has accepted reality.

Some losers are still  ineffectually whining about it.

In her ruling, Judge Mary Hannah Leavitt, a Republican, wrote: _*“No-excuse mail-in voting makes the exercise of the franchise more convenient and has been used four times in the history of Pennsylvania. If presented to the people, a constitutional amendment to end the Article VII, Section 1 requirement of in-person voting is likely to be adopted. But a constitutional amendment must be presented to the people and adopted into our fundamental law before legislation authorizing no-excuse mail-in voting can 'be placed upon our statute books'.”*_​​... Representatives from the Trump campaign have spouted fiery rhetoric about electoral fraud on a grand scale. But* in courts of law, where proof is required and where there are penalties for lying, they haven’t provided evidence or alleged that even one vote in Pennsylvania was deliberately cast illegally. *Rather, their legal efforts have been aimed at disqualifying votes that all evidence shows were legitimately cast under rules they disagree with.​​As Judge Stephanos Bibas, a *Trump appointee to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit, said* in dismissing one campaign challenge last month: *“Calling an election unfair does not make it so. Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here.”*​








						Fact-checking false claims about Pennsylvania’s presidential election by Trump and his allies
					

President Donald Trump’s relentless and false attacks on the results in Pennsylvania as the product of widespread fraud are completely disconnected from reality.




					www.inquirer.com
				



​​*In Pennsylvania, the GOP’s website promotes voting by mail: "Vote Safe: By mail. From home!”*​
*




*​


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Mail-in voting was overwhelmingly supported by Republican legislators in Pennsylvania, and the Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruled that the proper procedure had not been followed in its adoption.
> 
> There is no suggestion that the vote was illegitimate or inaccurate and, consequently*, no Republican is contesting it in any legal venue anywhere.*  That does not mean that the cult of Trumpery has accepted reality.
> 
> ...


Same old. It convinces the weak minded, the scared shitless, and idiots like yourself.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Same old. It convinces the weak minded, the scared shitless, and idiots like yourself.


You appear to be utterly devoid of even remotely rational, coherent excuses for your mindless weird worship of one weird dude.

Your blind faith is impervious to the indisputable reality that not even the most virulent Trumpy, anywhere in America, is able to contrive even a feeble pretense to challenge the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election in any legal venue.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You appear to be utterly devoid of even remotely rational, coherent excuses for your mindless weird worship of one weird dude.
> 
> Your blind faith is impervious to the indisputable reality that not even the most virulent Trumpy, anywhere in America, is able to contrive even a feeble pretense to challenge the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election in any legal venue.


I never said one thing that hints at worship of Trump. Why do you accuse me of something I have not done? I have stated numerous times it is his policies I support. There is no need to worship him to agree with him.

The 2020 election was stolen and it will be proven. You will remain a piss poor shill repeating yourself for eternity.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You appear to be utterly devoid of even remotely rational, coherent excuses for your mindless weird worship of one weird dude.
> 
> Your blind faith is impervious to the indisputable reality that not even the most virulent Trumpy, anywhere in America, is able to contrive even a feeble pretense to challenge the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election in any legal venue.


And they aren't about to. Not one.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> And they aren't about to. Not one.


You do not even know what you think until you are told. I would not put much stock in what you think others think.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:
			
		

> The 2020 election was stolen and it will be proven...
> 
> I have stated numerous times it is his policies I support.



In the sweet by and by you will have pie in the sky when you die.

As noted, in_ this_ _existence_, no one, anywhere, is actually contesting the certified election, although some losers keep whining about it.

If you were enthused about the Cry Baby Loser's building his _"big, beautiful wall!"_ and making Mexico pay for it, repealing 'ObamaCare' and replacing it with _"something terrific!", _resurrecting coal mining, reviving the steel industry, restoring manufacturing, and rebuilding the nation's crumbling infrastructure, you'll just have to bask in the afterglow, and take solace in his only have increased unemployment by 2%, and increased the ranks of the uninsured by only 2 million.

When the American electorate threw Trump out of office at its first opportunity, he had only raised the federal budget deficit to five times what it was when he first took office, while he managed to grow the public debt by nearly $8 trillion.

Then and now (January, 2021)

*Federal Budget Deficit*​​Then: $584 billion (FY 2016)​​Now: $3.3 trillion (FY 2020)​​*Federal Public Debt*​​Then: $19.9 trillion (Jan. 2017)​​Now: $27.7 trillion (Dec. 2020)​​*Americans Without Health Insurance*​​Then: 28.1 million (2016)​​Now: 26.1 million (2019)​​*Number of Republicans in the U.S. House of Representatives*​​When Trump arrived: 241​​When Trump absconded: 211​​*Number of Republicans in the U.S. Senate*​​When Trump arrived: 52​​When Trump absconded: 50 (largely thanks to Trump's encouraging Republicans not to vote in Georgia)​
Even his promise to come clean with his tax returns will soon be honored since his attempts to hide them have all failed.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> In the sweet by and by you will have pie in the sky when you die.
> 
> As noted, in_ this_ _existence_, no one, anywhere, is actually contesting the certified election, although some losers keep whining about it.
> 
> ...


You really think I am going to look at that bullshit? You got it bad, shill.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> And they aren't about to. Not one.


The crazies who might have persisted in wasting the court's time seem distracted by legal jeopardy of their own.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You really think I am going to look at that bullshit?


Of course not. It's objective, empirical data!




​


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not even know what you think until you are told. I would not put much stock in what you think others think.


15 months later, and?   Ask those 60 Republican judges what they think while you bang your head up against the wall.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Of course not. It's objective, empirical data!  I don't he can get past "empirical."
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The crazies who might have persisted in wasting the court's time seem distracted by legal jeopardy of their own.
> 
> View attachment 601404​


Speaking of which;


----------



## Borillar (Feb 14, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Dont forget the Dimocrap cheaters that paid off massively corrupt voting companies and their employees to create corrupted programs for those voting machines, and the employees producing millions upon millions of fake ballots.
> 
> Of course, when you ask them about this, they go all "turtle" on you.......


Yeah, well if that was the case, why didn't the dems have much greater success in the down ballots?


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

Borillar said:


> Yeah, well if that was the case, why didn't the dems have much greater success in the down ballots?


Crackpot conspiracies are inherently inconsistent.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> Speaking of which;


Much of the speculation concerning Giuliani's tentative testimony is, inexplicably, based upon the unwarranted assumption that he is of sound mind.



Recall when, acting as Trump's personal attorney, he testified that Cohen might have routinely paid hush money to other bimbos with whom the skank was rutting behind the backs of trophy wives.

I'm not surprised that Trump refuses to pay him.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Of course not. It's objective, empirical data!
> 
> View attachment 601406
> ​


Liar. It is manipulated numbers and bullshit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Liar. It is manipulated numbers and bullshit.


Then show us, don't talk about it like a pussy. Man up boy. You're all mouth.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> Then show us, don't talk about it like a pussy. Man up boy. You're all mouth.


Why? To deflect away from the proof of no integrity in AZ. and GA.?


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Liar. It is manipulated numbers and bullshit.


The delusional ravings of losers aside, please list all actual, current_ legal _challenges to the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election by diehard Trumpers anywhere in the nation.

Haven't they exhausted all their fake claims, and been relegated to the dustbin of broken schemes?

Your airy-fairy land of make believe is a refuge you will have to enjoy without any prospects of its realization.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The delusional ravings of losers aside, please list all actual, current_ legal _challenges to the legitimacy of the 2020 presidential election by diehard Trumpers anywhere in the nation.
> 
> Haven't they exhausted all their fake claims, and been relegated to the dustbin of broken schemes?
> 
> ...


At this point, Lastamenders recycled bin can no longer take any more of his recycled failed arguments.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> At this point, Lastamenders recycled bin can no longer take any more of his recycled failed arguments.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> At this point, Lastamenders recycled bin can no longer take any more of his recycled failed arguments.


It appears that rational discourse based upon irrefutable, empirical certitudes, is futile because such conventions pertain in this dimension, but apparently not in others.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why? To deflect away from the proof of no integrity in AZ. and GA.?


Arizona tried to use fake electors to steal the election from Biden. Arizona Republican fake electors have no integrity. They're cheaters.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> It appears that rational discourse based upon irrefutable, empirical certitudes, is futile because such conventions pertain in this dimension, but apparently not in others.
> 
> View attachment 601676​


No doubt!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Arizona tried to use fake electors to steal the election from Biden. Arizona Republican fake electors have no integrity. They're cheaters.


That was symbolic you idiot. When are those electors being charged?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That was symbolic you idiot. When are those electors being charged?


After the 2020 election, fake presidential electors tried to reverse Arizona's presidential election So, you acknowledge they are being investigated, but have no clue about the investigations themselves.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> After the 2020 election, fake presidential electors tried to reverse Arizona's presidential election So, you acknowledge they are being investigated, but have no clue about the investigations themselves.


Nothing to do with the laws that were broken in AZ.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That was symbolic you idiot. When are those electors being charged?


Their were coordinators in this plot. Those folks will receive charges.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Their were coordinators in this plot. Those folks will receive charges.


Still nothing to do with the laws broken during the election. What are you stupid?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nothing to do with the laws that were broken in AZ.


Except there were no laws broken as you have already proven to us with your non-existing proof that there was. You soon forget that you are the loser. The laws that were broken were with the fake electors; After the 2020 election, fake presidential electors tried to reverse Arizona's presidential election


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Still nothing to do with the laws broken during the election. What are you stupid?


I'm just the guy who is kicking your ass over your non-existent debate.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Except there were no laws broken as you have already proven to us with your non-existing proof that there was. You soon forget that you are the loser. The laws that were broken were with the fake electors; After the 2020 election, fake presidential electors tried to reverse Arizona's presidential election


You are off topic. The election's 0 integrity is the subject. Why don't you just hit the road?


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are off topic. The elections 0 integrity is the subject. Why don't you just hit the road?


You haven't proven that, so your argument is moot. Try again.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> You haven't proven that, so your argument is moot. Try again.


If you think what when on is acceptable you got serious problems.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 16, 2022)

FJB said:


> I just wanted to post this topic because I got to thinking about something daveman said in a previous topic. It has to do with the difference between conservatives and liberals.
> 
> 
> You ask a conservative why they believe it was a stolen election and they have responses like the voting numbers didn't add up, or the eye witness reports along with Biden's inability to function like a normal human being let alone president of The United States. Then you ask a liberal of why they believe he legimately won and all they have to show for it is because he (or they actually) told me so. -___-


The first opinion is faith-based and rationalized by self-serving crackpot conspiracy theories unsupported by all the Republican governors and Republican attorneys general who certified their states' vote totals, often after multiple recounts, audits, and dozens of frivolous court challenges, summarily dismissed by even Trump-appointed judges.

 The sentiment expressed by the American electorate in the election is entirely consistent with what had been expressed, relentlessly, in a wide range of public surveys over four years, that invariably registered the majority position that Trump stinks.

Those who accept the election's results respect the preponderance of data that confirms the empirical reality.

Over a year after Trump's goons attacked Congress in an attempt to trash the democratic will, not a single suspect in the Loser's fantastical vast conspiracy has been named, and there is no Trumpy litigant anywhere in America pursuing the overthrow of the election in any legal venue where credible evidence is required.

There are only vendetta-driven grievance jamborees for losers.


*Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s** most secure election in history*


*McConnell's final remark to Trump was "You lost the** election!"


Disputing Trump, Barr says no widespread election fraud*​Christie Reminds Trump He 'Lost To Joe Biden'​


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 16, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I agree we need to move on from this stolen election.focus on what’s going on NOW.


Yes, the trials of the Trump goons who attacked Congress and the various legitimate investigations into what Trump is desperate to hide in multiple legal venues is far more cogent.

With all legitimate challenges to reality abandoned - not a single suspect in the Loser's fantastical vast conspiracy named, and no Trumpy litigant anywhere in America pursuing the overthrow of the election, it is time to focus on what is now being exposed.

There are still the vendetta-driven grievance jamborees for the losers who require such diversions..


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 16, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Yes, the trials of the Trump goons who attacked Congress and the various legitimate investigations into what Trump is desperate to hide in multiple legal venues is far more cogent.
> 
> With all legitimate challenges to reality abandoned - not a single suspect in the Loser's fantastical vast conspiracy named, and no Trumpy litigant anywhere in America pursuing the overthrow of the election, it is time to focus on what is now being exposed.
> 
> There are still the vendetta-driven grievance jamborees for the losers who require such diversions..


Killary is being exposed. If they can spy on a president they can steal an election.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Killary is being exposed. If they can spy on a president they can steal an election.


The Durham report never said Hillary was spying. That's made up.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Mail-in voting was overwhelmingly supported by Republican legislators in Pennsylvania, and the Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruled that the proper procedure had not been followed in its adoption.
> 
> There is no suggestion that the vote was illegitimate or inaccurate and, consequently*, no Republican is contesting it in any legal venue anywhere.*  That does not mean that the cult of Trumpery has accepted reality.
> 
> ...


Unconstitutional is unconstitutional.  Sorry, you lose.


----------

